# The gang just hanging out today



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are a few new pictures of the gang hanging out this afternoon. 

Hey what's that thing she's pointing at us?!










Poppy Profile










Poppy on Boing by the Plane










Poppy is a cutie!

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l584/faerybee
/September%2025%202011/PoppyCute.jpg

Poppy on Boing










Pedro










I'm NOT looking!!










Yes, I know I'm cute! (Wish this one wasn't blurry, dang it!)










Captain Pedro










Pedro and Poppy on the Palm










We LOVE our Clam Shell Perch 










Poppy (just woke up from a nap) :laughing2:










Sunny Boy










Shelby Bird










Kylie resting










Autumn napping








*


----------



## Linaeth (May 2, 2011)

Such cute featheries and furries. ^___^ They all look so happy (maybe not the pups; they're too busy with naptime ). I adore shelties! :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Kitty! Everyone is settling in now. *


----------



## AnimalLuver (Jul 22, 2011)

Kylie is so beautiful! I think we should let Autumn rest :sleeping:  I like the picture of Shelby with Pedro and _*Poppy*_ behind him  Lovely flock


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Deb your pictures are awesome.  It's great to see them all happy and just hanging out. 
Thanks so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalLuver said:



Kylie is so beautiful! I think we should let Autumn rest :sleeping:  I like the picture of Shelby  Lovely flock 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Shivani! Autumn definitely loves her naps! :sleeping:



aka.pody said:



Deb your pictures are awesome.  It's great to see them all happy and just hanging out. 
Thanks so much for sharing them with us. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Arlene! Pedro and Poppy are starting to settle in now. They will take millet or veggies from my hand but still don't want my hand near them if it's empty. :laughing2: After vacation in October, we'll start trying some taming/bonding and see if they will get to the point they'll step up onto a perch so it will be easier to get them back in the cage after their out-of-cage time. *


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

They are all so cute, I love Poppy!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Great photos! Everyone is so cute.


----------



## Mani_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Too cute!!


----------



## Budgiebud (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG, such a variety of pets! They are all very cute and lovely. You must be very busy! 

.


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*I love the photos, Deborah!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


i♥mybudgies;895156 said:



They are all so cute, I love Poppy! 

Click to expand...

Thanks! She's a funny little girl. She makes little quiet "peeping" noises almost like a little chick when she takes naps. :laughing2:
And -- she adores Pedro!!



jellyblue said:



Great photos! Everyone is so cute.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Susan. Pedro and Poppy are really becoming part of the household now. 



Mani_Budgie said:



Too cute!! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Mani!



Budgiebud said:



OMG, such a variety of pets! They are all very cute and lovely. You must be very busy! 
.

Click to expand...

Yes, VERY busy! Good thing I'm no longer working -- I wouldn't have time to. :laughing2:



tippa said:



I love the photos, Deborah!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Si! It has been an experience getting everyone adjusted to one another but we are all happy and doing well. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*Awww your flock (and pack  ) are so happy to live with you deb, i can see it :hug:

Pedro and poppy are super cute, i love pedro on that swing :loveeyes: i also love the clam perch 

Sunny and shelby are wonderful, as ever  such pretty boys  what do they think of their new roommates? 

Kylie and autumn are so sweet too... i just want to snuggle up into autumns fluffy white neck *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Erika!
Poppy and Pedro are definitely little cuties!
Sunny and Shelby don't understand quite why their new roommates want to yell so much  They are doing well with it though.
Autumn is a little snuggle-bug and would love lots of snuggling from you!! Kylie is a bit more shy but he warms up to women better than men.*


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

Aw! Such a sweet family you have there  feathers and fur! I'm glad everyone seems to be adjusting. Pedro and Poppy truly are the adorable pair!

You've inspired me to go buy some new toys too!!! I've been wanting that airplane swing for some time now but wasn't sure if it was as cute as it looked online. Your cages are so inspiring


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


pinksand said:



You've inspired me to go buy some new toys too!!! I've been wanting that airplane swing for some time now but wasn't sure if it was as cute as it looked online. Your cages are so inspiring 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I really like the little swing. 
The aeroplane came with a chain and one clip attachment. The chain slid around too much for my liking, so I removed it and hooked the toy to the top of the cage with two clips. It's much steadier that way. 

If you get it, please post pictures when Tallulah starts playing with it.*


----------



## flyingfluff (Sep 24, 2010)

your white/blue lovebird is so pretty!


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Thank you! I really like the little swing.
> The aeroplane came with a chain and one clip attachment. The chain slid around too much for my liking, so I removed it and hooked the toy to the top of the cage with two clips. It's much steadier that way.
> ...


I just bought it!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


flyingfluff said:



your white/blue lovebird is so pretty!

Click to expand...

Thank you. Both of them are quite little characters. 



pinksand said:



I just bought it!!! 

Click to expand...

Excellent!! :thumbsup:*


----------

